# Demodectic mange



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

This morning I took Max to a different vet, he had hives, hair loss, scabs for about 3 months.

The first vet did a skin scrape in early May and could not detect any mites, so Max was diagnosed with a flea allergy. 
After 2 months on allergy medication we did not see any improvements, the vet recommended bathing him with oatmeal shampoo,saying it could be a grass/ pollen allergy, unfortunately it did not help.

This morning Max had 3 skin scrapes, no mites found, but the vet strongly suspects a demodectic mange - she said everything points to it. 
She did not think Max has allergies (too young, no skin itching), but did not want to rule it out.

For the next 2 weeks Max will be on antibiotic (to treat a secondary skin infection) and Ivermictin, if his condition improves, it's mange and 4 more weeks of medication, if not, we have to do allergy testing.

If your dog was on Ivermictin, please let me know about your experience - thank you!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ivermectin is the main ingredient in Willie's once-a-month heartworm preventative chewable. His is called "Heartgard" (ivermectin pyrantel). He tolerates it very well, although he will occasionally get diarrhea the day after he takes it. All in all, it is safe and effective. 

I once cared for a foster puppy who had demodectic mange, and showed bald skin around his eyes. Vet said it is likely that all dogs carry this particular mite, but it can become problematic if the dog is experiencing any stress, or if his immune system is weakened for any other reason. Anyhow, the foster puppy recovered completely and is living a happy life in his forever home. He sends me a Christmas card every year! Good luck with Max!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

People routinely use Ivermectin in different strengths for heartworm prevention and to kill worms and mites. The bad thing on using it for demodectic is the daily doses for so long. Lots of dog have done it with no side effects but some may act off balance or drool. If this happens call your vet.
There used to be a topical medicine on the market called ProMeris. It wasn't prescribed for demodectic but worked great on curing it. Its no longer on the market in the US and does have some side effects but not more than Ivermectin used everyday. My vet still has some and I used it on a cur dog a year ago. Two treatments 3 weeks apart and the dog was cured.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby had this when she was 11 months old. We went through many scrapes - I think you need to have 3 or 4 negative scrapes before you can stop ivermectin. She was on it for at least 2 months. She only had one positive scrape and then it kept spreading. I think if they would have caught it earlier and treated she wouldn't have had more hair loss. She lost hair around one eye, patches on the ears and a spot on her back. The hair did grow back eventually expect on her back. She has a spot the size of a dime now and they don't think it will ever come back 

We put the ivermectin in her food and she never even noticed it so it was no problem giving it to her every day. She had no side effects at all from it especially being on it for a while. 

How old is Max? From what I was told that mange is common in puppies since their immune system is not built up and if they get it when older there could be immune system issues.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Max is 7 months old.

The skin problems started approximately 3 months ago.
He had the total of 6 skin scrapes - 3 in May and 3 this morning. All the tests were negative for mites. 
Most of his hair loss is on the back and elbows. He does have a few of small "moth eaten" patches on top of his head and chest, but it's nothing compare to the hair loss on his back.

The 2nd vet said his appearance points towards demodex mange, however she did not find mites.

It could be allergies, but the new vet wants to see if Max condition will improve with Ivermectin, she is trying to exclude the possibility of mange (and the cost of allergy tests).

We are going back to the vet in 2 weeks. It is very frustrating not knowing what's wrong...


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

A friend of mine overseas has a Vizsla diagnosed with Staph Infection. The vet continuously kept saying it is the mange, even though no mites were found after numerous scrapes. The V was getting thinner and started shedding hair and develop bold patches on his chest and legs. The owner tested for allergies, changed foods, did an antibiotic course... and nothing. She went ahead and took the V to a lab where they did a full skin test (cut a little peace of skin out and tested all the layers). That's how he got diognosed with the staph.
Good luck! I hope there is something that can be done! It must be so frustrating


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dozer has given himself 2-3 staph infections due to scratching from allergies. It didn't really cause hair loss other than he scratched his neck until it was literally all scratched and scabbed up. even though he's on meds for extensive allergies it does seem as though he has "worn away" the fur on his neck and around his ears from rubbing them on the carpet too much. 

His excessive scratching didnt start until 10 mos of age so I'd have to agree your pup SEEMS too young for allergies. But you never know I guess. And trust me I know it's frustrating. We went through baths, mite meds, limited diets, antibiotics, steroids, etc. for about 5 mos before finding a happy medium. 

Good luck. It will get better eventually.


----------



## Jakes~Lady (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm new to the forum so I'm sorry if this isn't where I'm supposed to write this, please let me know!! 
Our Vizsla Jake is a little over 2yrs. And has come down with what I would consider severe demodectic mange. He is missing hair in several areas, scratching sometimes until he bleeds, dry skin on his paws, and around his eyes. We took him to the Vet. About two weeks ago and she placed him on mitocide and promeris. We have been giving it to him religiously and caring for him the the best possible. He goes back to the Dr. Monday but in all honestly he looks worse than he did before. Looking at him breaks my heart and I was just hoping to find information on what else could maybe help him get better. Everything I've read says something like this happens when they're younger I'm at a loss please feel free to offer any knowledge at all thank you so much!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

wishing Jake a speedy recovery JakesLady


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Jakes~Lady, 

Our Max at one point looked really bad with almost no hair on his back and bald patches on sides and legs (no itching)...
He was put on Ivermectin, although demodex mites were never found.
I do not know if medicine or diet helped him (we changed his food while he was treated with Ivermectin), Max was back to normal in a couple of months.

Was Jake actually diagnosed with Demodex mange? Could it be a food allergy?

Hoping he will fully recover soon!


----------

